# Orange Freeze Co. of Canada



## Donas12 (Aug 8, 2020)

Hello,
New to the forum from Canada. Picked up this Orange Freeze Co. of Canada deco bottle recently. 28 oz.
Displays very nicely, but can’t find much info on it. Consumer glass stamped on the bottom.
Appreciate any info others may have on it.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 9, 2020)

Wow nice bottle, never seen that one before!  It's from Montreal, there's an address in this digitized newspaper from 1929 http://collections.banq.qc.ca/lapresse/src/cahiers/1929/03/16/82812_1929-03-16.txt which is almost illegible, but I'm pretty sure it's 4131 St. Dominique Street.

They were still there in 1933 as well http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...-Spring-Beacon.pdf+&cd=13&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca


----------



## RCO (Aug 9, 2020)

i looked in my book and its not listed in Ontario so most likely from Montreal as mentioned . not sure if I've seen it before , doesn't really seem familiar . 
not sure if they also would of had a smaller sized bottle or what it might look like .

a green 28 oz bottle is unusual if its not for ginger ale , since this was for an orange drink


----------



## Donas12 (Aug 9, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Wow nice bottle, never seen that one before!  It's from Montreal, there's an address in this digitized newspaper from 1929 http://collections.banq.qc.ca/lapresse/src/cahiers/1929/03/16/82812_1929-03-16.txt which is almost illegible, but I'm pretty sure it's 4131 St. Dominique Street.
> 
> They were still there in 1933 as well http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...-Spring-Beacon.pdf+&cd=13&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca



Thanks Canadian Bottles for the links.
I suspected from Quebec. It is also a very weighty bottle which kind of adds to its appeal.


----------



## Donas12 (Aug 9, 2020)

RCO said:


> i looked in my book and its not listed in Ontario so most likely from Montreal as mentioned . not sure if I've seen it before , doesn't really seem familiar .
> not sure if they also would of had a smaller sized bottle or what it might look like .
> 
> a green 28 oz bottle is unusual if its not for ginger ale , since this was for an orange drink



Thanks RCO. I do know there is a clear version of the same size/style that I also hope to pick up. The deco style certainly  reminds me of the Orange Crush quarts. I’m thinking they were trying to be a competitor at the time.


----------



## RCO (Aug 10, 2020)

Donas12 said:


> Thanks RCO. I do know there is a clear version of the same size/style that I also hope to pick up. The deco style certainly  reminds me of the Orange Crush quarts. I’m thinking they were trying to be a competitor at the time.



there was a lot of orange crush imitators back then or similar products . 

although the bottle itself is still rather unique in terms of design , I don't think I've seen the clear one either


----------



## new2bottles (Aug 28, 2020)

RCO said:


> there was a lot of orange crush imitators back then or similar products .
> 
> although the bottle itself is still rather unique in terms of design , I don't think I've seen the clear one either


Here’s the clear one.  I’d like to buy more Canadian Art Deco.  Anything?  Thanks.  John in Michigan.


----------



## Donas12 (Aug 28, 2020)

Those are some great deco quarts for sure ! Thanks for sharing.
I’m in Alberta Canada and always on the lookout for new decos from across the country. They make such fantastic display pieces in the sunlight.
 Here are a few examples of my cdn decos.


----------



## Mjbottle (Aug 29, 2020)

Those are great art deco's guys..i love seeing new canadian ones i dont have, take a look at the ones i do have.i hope you enjoy.


----------



## RCO (Aug 29, 2020)

new2bottles said:


> Here’s the clear one.  I’d like to buy more Canadian Art Deco.  Anything?  Thanks.  John in Michigan.




I don't know if Canada really has a lot of true art deco's compared to the US , there is some from the major cities and a few interesting ones from smaller places you might not think of 

but the good ones aren't that easy to find , I've pulled over 100 bottles out of the water this summer off a busy dock here and not 1 was an actual art deco bottle , some embossed bottles but nothing yet from the 20's - 30's era which would be true art deco bottles 

you might find the odd ones appears on ebay now and then , there is usually some at the Toronto bottle show but it didn't take place this year and not sure when it will resume


----------



## new2bottles (Aug 29, 2020)

Donas12 said:


> Those are some great deco quarts for sure ! Thanks for sharing.
> I’m in Alberta Canada and always on the lookout for new decos from across the country. They make such fantastic display pieces in the sunlight.
> Here are a few examples of my cdn decos.View attachment 211345View attachment 211346


Would be thrilled to get one of these.  Can you help?  Thanks.


----------



## new2bottles (Aug 29, 2020)

Mjbottle said:


> Those are great art deco's guys..i love seeing new canadian ones i dont have, take a look at the ones i do have.i hope you enjoy.


What a fantastic group!  Gorgeous!  Several I’d be thrilled to have.  Can you help?  Thanks!


----------

